# Will need grab rail fabrication...any recommendations?



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

After much deliberation on what to do w/ my boat I decided I'm not going to try to restore it. In the time I spend cutting, grinding, etc I can build a new skiff for close enough time/money/effort and have a brand new hull as well as brand new interior. I will be building stitch and glue and getting plans from bateau.com. You can check out the site for builds, etc. I will be building the below skiff and configuring it similar to a technical poling skiff minus the poling platform above the motor. http://bateau.com/proddetail.php?prod=FS18 I will need fabrication for the grab rail for a small console like the pictures posted but don't know who the best company around here is for that or how much it would cost. This is just for metal work only, I plan on glassing the console myself. I'm starting a spreadsheet now so that when I get my bonus/tax returns next spring I can just get all the supplies in one purchase and be done with it. Who do you guys recommend locally. Also, where is the best place for marine lighting/sound(online or local)?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Not trying to talk you out of that boat but technical polling skiffs are horrible in our waters. I've fished many of them and they really limit your days of being able to fish in Pensacola bay.


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Splittine said:


> Not trying to talk you out of that boat but technical polling skiffs are horrible in our waters. I've fished many of them and they really limit your days of being able to fish in Pensacola bay.


That was my concern as well, but it will certainly be at least the same as the boat i have now, with much better shallow water capabilities. I've got a 14' boat with a semi v. about 6-8" of draft I suppose, so not as shallow as the skiff I want to build, is much heavier so requires a bigger motor(more fuel) and has the same weather limitations as the boat I want to build.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

We might have a new take off for $50.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Those look like Ankona boats. You're talking a 70" beam vs 54" for the stitch & glue boat. Seems tippy to stand in.


----------

